# Need help with Control Panel wiring



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Guys, I am in the process of designing a control panel to operate my turnouts. I am using the Bachman EZ Track turnouts. My desire is to have a toggle switch and a red/green LED to show the position of the turnout.

Thinking they were a DC coil, I bread boarded a test panel using a simple 12vdc power supply with a SPDT switch, and a 1000mfd capacitor tio make it a momentary throw. It throws the switch just fine. The power supply that I currently have in place is a MRC Tech II, which I was surprised to see has an output of 14 VAC, not DC. This is the power supply that I am currently using on my layout. 

After discovering that the turnout coils are AC, I am confused as to which voltage I can use, since the turnouts seem to operate with DC. 

Can anyone help me out as to what I need to do to make this operate? Can I use either voltage type? I would like to keep this thing as simple as I can since I am not a electrical whiz.

Thanks for any help in what I thought would be a simple project.

Ted


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's not simple. Members normally upgrade their switches that has a board so it is easier. The switches are AC also the power is needed only to switch them unlike an indicator light requiring voltage all the time. To start, you need a relay or a mwcanical switch. For the price they upgrade instead.

I don't have a tried and true method to answer the question but those are the basics.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the coils will work with AC or DC

Thats what i built (pus hbuttons based however):









Youtube vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj_GGW0_nXw
electronics thread: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2246
panel construction: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=18777




ADD:
and just in case - the entire contraption is for sale here
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5785


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Anton for that great post. Nice looking control panel.

A friend of mine designed a circuit that will use a separate 12v dc power supply to throw my turnouts. A simple SPDT switch, a red/green led, and a capacitor to do the momentary throw. Works great and is simple to make. Waiting for the parts and will put it all together. The switches and LED's will mount on the panel. Then a ribbon cable disconnect point from the panel to the circuit board. Hopefully he will be able to mount all 9 circuits on one perfboard.

Will post pics once it is all together. Thanks for your help. It was very helpful to know that I could use a DC supply.

Ted


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

just sure it energizes the coils momentarily. or better yet post your circuit for others to see. good luck


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Using the capacitor, they charge and release a quick momentary voltage enough to trip the switch. Will post the circuit and finished control panel pictures when I have it all together. Thanks for your interest in the thread.


----------

